# Your Favourite YouTube Hobos



## WyldLyfe (Nov 14, 2019)

Some of you on here make YouTube videos, like Crazy Hobo Johnny, Koala, Coywolf, Matt Derrick ect.. But also what are some of the other Hobos/Travellers from youtube that you think are good, entertaining, informative ect..


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 14, 2019)

Where are these Koala YouTube videos you speak of? I guess I'm out of the loop, what the heck?


----------



## Etown961 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hobo Shoestring is good, and of course nothing beats the late Stobe Jim Kanobi


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 14, 2019)

By no means a complete list but here's a couple missing from the list.
RanOutOnARail
John E. Ringo
I think these guys create really good content.
Oh I found Koala's chan too, was already subbed so nvm that.

Lastly, shameless plug. Here's something not so much directly train related but it's a fantastic channel a buddy of mine does. A low-brow crass approach to plant ecology as muttered by a misanthropic Chicago Italian. Crime Pays But Botany Doesn't. There's definitely some train stuff too. If you spend enough time geeking out on this channel you'll actually find numerous videos of TrainDoc sprinkled throughout, if that's of any interest to ya.


----------



## croc (Nov 14, 2019)

Brian Cray is a fuckin oogle. Fuck that dude. He posts pics of him riding onto google maps. And his videos suck. Don't even care that I'm talkin shit rn, fuck him.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 14, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> CPBBD - I *love* that guy



He's a wonderfully delightful human being. If you know my Boxcar Party story, that's "Tony". Fella with the blurred face in da pics.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 14, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> If your paths crossed earlier, he could've saved you from your *Datura* delirium!


Haha, perhaps. I think he's about 12 years younger than me though. I probably wouldn't have taken a 5 year old very seriously regardless.


----------



## Tony Pro (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve Wallis - https://www.youtube.com/user/thestevewallis 
"the Bob Ross of camping"


----------



## texastraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

not really a hobo, but Edd Pratt is pretty cool, took a unicycle tour around the world


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

The best ones I ever seen are legendary old school - Wizehop, Railroad Ron, Shoestring, and @Matt Derrick (and someday Stobe the Hobo!)

I do support the current ones - John E. Ringo, Owen, and Brian Cray - good stuff.

Then the ones I excused myself from supporting - Jeff Seal, Adventure Katz, Stu the Jew, Metro Man 5150, Brave Dave, Trevor Jacob, the list may go on...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 16, 2019)

Good to see you're off that Brave Dave train, dudes a massive chode.

I always forget about Wizehop, what I wouldn't give for a new notification from his channel.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 16, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Some of you on here make YouTube videos, like Crazy Hobo Johnny, Koala, Coywolf, Matt Derrick ect.. But also what are some of the other Hobos/Travellers from youtube that you think are good, entertaining, informative ect..



I like TC!!!!

I don't watch YouTube train vids, my internet is slow and I find them incredibly boring for the most part. Thats just me though, more power to all who want to make videos and tell us riders some insights on the road baby!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 16, 2019)

quad8 said:


> The best ones I ever seen are legendary old school - Wizehop, Railroad Ron, Shoestring, and @Matt Derrick (and someday Stobe the Hobo!)
> 
> I do support the current ones - John E. Ringo, Owen, and Brian Cray - good stuff.
> 
> Then the ones I excused myself from supporting - Jeff Seal, Adventure Katz, Stu the Jew, Metro Man 5150, Brave Dave, Trevor Jacob, the list may go on...


*You can count me in as bad videos, I need to make them better! lol

Speaking of Shoestring Hobo, he's coming to my hometown to meet me in August next year. *


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 16, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I like TC!!!!



Who's that? Today's Coffee aka Trent Cole? Coffee cup with two rail spikes behind it moniker? Or someone else? I was gonna link Trent's channel but I can't find it idk if he deleted or what. That's the homie though. Great footage and music selection.


----------



## Etown961 (Nov 16, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *You can count me in as bad videos, I need to make them better! lol
> 
> Speaking of Shoestring Hobo, he's coming to my hometown to meet me in August next year. *



Nice, shoestring is an awesome guy. He has a lot of stories to tell, and a lot of tips about train hopping.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 16, 2019)

Etown961 said:


> Nice, shoestring is an awesome guy. He has a lot of stories to tell, and a lot of tips about train hopping.


*Hopefully I'll be meeting Shoestring, he's been to Milwaukee before. We haven't worked out the meeting dates yet, August is a long way off. Hopefully we'll do a video shoot and I'll post here.*


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Good to see you're off that Brave Dave train, dudes a massive chode.



True. That.

Ya I have to throw a +1 out there to Stobe. He is pretty much the reason (not the only) I got into riding.

Also, I do love Showstring, Owen, Ringo, and some other obscure documentaries about riding out there on YT.

Some of those docs are so fuck in ng bad though. There is one that this English dude does, where he picks up some seriously oogle kids on a filming adventure to capture Americas 'travel' culture, and proceeds to use the information they give him as though it's the scripture. Cant really blam him I guess, he didnt have anything else to go off of.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2019)

And ya, where the hell did @wizehop go?


----------



## Zbart1108 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hobe Mud...


----------



## beersalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Hell yeah @Engineer J Lupo !
Crime pays but Botany Doesn't makes me fucking smile, and take a load off. 
You know him?? 

Seriously, that dude's train of thought is the shit. Ramblin' about riding freight trains, while identifying plants in between with the whole "SQUIRREL!" dog mentality, almost.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 17, 2019)

dumpsternavel said:


> Hell yeah @Engineer J Lupo !
> Crime pays but Botany Doesn't makes me fucking smile, and take a load off.
> You know him??
> 
> Seriously, that dude's train of thought is the shit. Ramblin' about riding freight trains, while identifying plants in between with the whole "SQUIRREL!" dog mentality, almost.


Yeah that's my boy! If you read my Boxcar Party story, he's in the last quarter of it or so. He was a conductor when I was an engineer. Oddly, I met him at a bum gathering under the old oak tree at the Roseville catchout. He was a long time train rider who got hired on a couple years after I did. He had an old friend who was homebumming that catchout for a while named Gonzo. Gonzo was an old school ftra dude, one of the good ones though. Heart of gold, he's since taken the westbound. Gonzo introduced us and I immediately remembered seeing him in the Oakland yard office before, he was being a smart ass to the crew who he was assigned to because they just didn't get his personality and they had a really bad trip together. He was there student conductor at that time. 

Anyway, when Gonzo introduced us it just seemed like we were meant to be friends. Here I was, an engineer who had befriended the hobos and started riding with them. He was a hobo who was starting his career as a conductor. We kept in touch and one day he asked if I wanted to ride BNSF from Richmond to Chicago, which is all written up in Boxcar Party. 

I was a subscriber when he had like 17 or some shit like that. It's so dope to see his channel grow to 105,000 and counting. He's a really good human being, one of my favorite people ever. We're not super tight these days but he's still the homie.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 18, 2019)

Some Links to some of the fellas use have mentioned, thanks. Also for others who may be interested.

Crime Pays But Botany Doesn't
https://www.youtube.com/user/westoaklandturdunit
Hobo Shoestring's freight train hopping videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheHoboShoestring
Not sure who @Zbart1108 was referring too but this channel was found, seen this guy on here before too..
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgufBW36UrYXcW3B0QCuEEQ/videos
hobestobe
https://www.youtube.com/user/hobestobe
Ed Pratt
https://www.youtube.com/user/worldunicycletour
Dunno if this is the Railroad Ron mentioned...
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrRonjarvis34/videos
John E. Ringo
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTyMDgJRS14AnlchEuhSRA
Wizehop
https://www.youtube.com/user/wizehop


----------



## superphoenix (Nov 18, 2019)

FIrst one is not a hobo per se, but GeoWizard's "Mission Across Wales" video is a really interesting travel series where he tries to cross an entire country in a straight line. Lots of fence hopping and creative maneuvering. Supposedly, he'll be coming out with new, similar content soon-ish.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/M7w986ni7_g
Ilya Bondarev has a wild series where he hops from one end of Russia to the other (and some vids from the US/Brazil as well).Turn on those English captions if you don't speak Russian!



Lately, I've been watching Autonomous Playground's vids of crossing Mexico by freight. Very cinematic series.




Also, Wizehop, come back!


----------



## superphoenix (Nov 18, 2019)

Forgot to add shiey, speaking of Eastern Europeans. The only issue is he really only hops between the same two cities, so if you've seen one hopping video, you've seen 'em all. The channel has some good urban exploring content otherwise



Also, Insiders Project has incredible content related to urban exploring around Ukraine, and episode 5 has a bit of freight hopping there. The series is on Amazon but you can get a 30-day free trial, or you can buy that specific episode for probably like $2. (Don't know the lads, I just really like their series)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C2QRTN1/


----------



## wizehop (Nov 30, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> And ya, where the hell did @wizehop go?


Still around man...just not doing much online...


----------

